# TV Antenna



## marinaio (May 1, 2015)

Had to replace our old RCA antenna which got about 20 channels on a good day.  The new, smaller and less expensive Channel Master gets 62 channels!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2015)

Is that an outdoor antenna?  We're still using the indoor rabbit ears on our two smaller TVs in kitchen and living room/


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2015)

Remember putting aluminum foil on the rabbit ears to improve reception?  Did it really work?


----------



## marinaio (May 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Is that an outdoor antenna?  We're still using the indoor rabbit ears on our two smaller TVs in kitchen and living room/



Yes.  We live down in a creek bottom about 20-30 miles from the various towers and rabbit ears would only pull in a couple of the strongest signals.


----------



## marinaio (May 1, 2015)

jujube said:


> Remember putting aluminum foil on the rabbit ears to improve reception?  Did it really work?



I can remember way back using foil to eliminate some of the "ghost images" that used to appear on the TV screen but I don't remember it drawing any more stations in (that was in the Boston area).


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

Can't have TV antennas here.


----------



## marinaio (May 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Can't have TV antennas here.



Even though there is a Federal Law prohibiting anyone from banning them?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

marinaio said:


> Even though there is a Federal Law prohibiting anyone from banning them?



It's prohibited by CC&r's and HOA


----------



## ndynt (May 1, 2015)

I have inside antennas on two of my tv's and a outside antenna for the one I use more frequently.  I do not get as many channels as you do, marianaio.  There are not that many local channels available here.  When I had cable there were more...but, many were repeats.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's prohibited by CC&r's and HOA



Even attic antennas' ??

We have an attic antenna and two rabbit ears..


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2015)

This is exactly like the automatic rotor system we had. If we wanted to switch channels, we had two, we would turn the dial 180 degrees.


----------



## marinaio (May 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's prohibited by CC&r's and HOA



Wow!  I didn't think the neighborhood nazis were more powerful than the Feds!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

Well, this is academic since I have fiber optic service with almost 400 High Definition channels including all the premiums.  I don't want an antenna here and it's nice to look out and not see a million antennas jutting into the sky above every rooftop like it was in the 50's.


----------



## marinaio (May 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, this is academic since I have fiber optic service with almost 400 High Definition channels including all the premiums.  I don't want an antenna here and it's nice to look out and not see a million antennas jutting into the sky above every rooftop like it was in the 50's.



That is your preference then and not purely a covenant restriction.  I consider TV antennas evidence folks are not bowing down to the SatCom and Cable attempts at monopolies.

For those others who might be interested:

PUBLIC LAW 104–104—FEB. 8, 1996 TELECOMMUNICATIONS ACT OF 1996
TITLE II—BROADCAST SERVICES
SEC. 207. RESTRICTIONS ON OVER-THE-AIR RECEPTION DEVICES. Within 180 days after the date of enactment of this Act, the Commission shall, pursuant to section 303 of the Communications Act of 1934, promulgate regulations to prohibit restrictions that impair a viewer’s ability to receive video programming services through devices designed for over-the-air reception of television broadcast signals, multichannel multipoint distribution service, or direct broadcast satellite services

FCC Guide to interpreting the Law:  www.fcc.gov/guides/over-air-reception-devices-rule


----------



## QuickSilver (May 7, 2015)

No antennas for me..   I have a satellite dish.   DISH TV for me.. But I do have to pay extra to get the local channels... bummer.

Consider me "bowing"...  Love the number of channels and the HD reception on all of them...


----------



## marinaio (May 7, 2015)

We also have DirecTV but there are a few channels over the air that I like which are not available on Sat TV.  We also occasionally have storms so severe they block Sat TV reception but the antenna reception stays solid.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 7, 2015)

marinaio said:


> We also have DirecTV but there are a few channels over the air that I like which are not available on Sat TV.  We also occasionally have storms so severe they block Sat TV reception but the antenna reception stays solid.



Yes.. storms do a number on satellite reception.   Still,  I think it's less trouble than cable which always seems to be down.


----------



## Skyking (May 8, 2015)

Sorry, marinaio I'm with AZ and Quick Silver on this, antennas are ugly and I love my cable TV. The picture quality and selection are fabulous, unfortunately a bit expensive but still a luxury I'll gladly pay for.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2015)

I do not have cable or satellite dish.  I get my TV through fiber optics in the telephone line.  Prism TV is wonderful.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 9, 2015)

Skyking said:


> Sorry, marinaio I'm with AZ and Quick Silver on this, *antennas are ugly* and I love my cable TV. The picture quality and selection are fabulous, unfortunately a bit expensive but still a luxury I'll gladly pay for.



My antenna is mounted in the attic..never had pay TV, never will..


----------

